# Cordless drill



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

What would be a good cordless drill for all around use.


----------



## jono (Nov 2, 2011)

Ridgid or Kobalt are both good, but lock you into a relationship with a particular store.
De Walt is marginally more expensive and, in my opinion, about the same quality but available “across party lines”

Milwaukee, Makita, Bosh and Hitachi are a step up, but you’ll pay for it. Stuff like Hilti is also great, but you’re really paying for immediate support if something breaks.

On the other end of the scale, I have a 20v Black and decker that I probably paid $40 for. (I have a bunch of higher end stuff) It has the same Li-ion battery as my electric hedge trimmer, and has been much abused around my house for 5+ years and hasn’t turned a hair.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

bigbuck said:


> What would be a good cordless drill for all around use.


I have this combo bought on sale a few years ago from Lowes. All of my other drills pretty much collect dust now. Great all around set. Probably use the compact impact 80% of the 

DEWALT 20V MAX Impact Driver and Drill Combo Kit (DCK280C2) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052MIIX2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_uhmNEbWXHW1GX


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Had all brands by far dewalt brushless 20 volt combo drill and impact the best.I use them daily at work.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Can’t beat Ridgid for the price. 

Otherwise Milwaukee or Dewalt are very nice if you’re going to use it a ton.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Love my rigid tools. Have a set for home and a set for work. The hold up great and have lifetime warranty on tools and battery’s as long as you register them online.


----------



## fog107 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bought my ridgid brushless hammer drill a few years ago (mainly for my ice auger) use often on projects around the house it's been flawless and at the time of purchase the batteries were gaurenteed for life if registered


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

2 problems with Dewalt
1) they no longer have their Factory Service to get a Cord Tool Repaired
2) is they left many 18V Customers behind when they switched to their 20 V and having to have an Adapter is just more money
Since then I went with a Miluakee 18 volt which they offer several different Size AH Batteries I went with their 2999-22 combo what has the 5 AH Batteries and has the Compact Cordless Hammer Drill and Driver. And you can buy different size batteries if you want something less as to weight for simple jobs and for big jobs there is several M18 Sized batteries. Left Dewalt Behind as they left many that have their 18 Volt System Customers as well as buying their Lithium Ion Batteries have been discontinued and again why would you want to deal with any Adapter. I Just wait as now their Factory Services they had is all now Closed they closed up early this year like the one in Madion Heights is no more. That was another reason for 100.00 you could get a Cordless 18V repaired and it was like New. Now searching out a Contractor is now harder to find. I like the 2999-22 Combo comes with a hard case to tote both Tools and Charger around if and you can find one online for a lot less than Grainger's sells them for... As my Dewalts fail ad they have I will just start replacing them with Milaukee M18 Tools left Dewalt as they Left too many of us behind no Customer Loyalty from what Got Dewalt to where they Are as the Popular the 18Volt was how they got to where they are and many Contractors still have! 

But buy what works best for You, I like how small the Compact Hammer Drill is gets in small places and has all kinds of power! had it 2 months now glad I went with the 5 AH Batteries longer lasting! As Dewalt has nothing to compare the different Batteries the M18 Tools have!
Newaygo1


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Get a dewalt 996 or milwaukee fuel hammer drill and will probably be the last one you have to buy. Ridgid Octane also, with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Love my Milwaukee cordless power tools. I have been buying their M18 powered yard tools also. Damn good quality. Price is cringe worthy sometime. I usually wait until I find what I want on sale.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

What do you mean by all around use? Drilling a few holes every now and then? In that case any inexpensive cordless tool at an Ace Hardware or Wal Mart will be sufficient. I have one and it is "good enough".

I also have a Milwaukee lighter duty model, it works fine.

I built a deck years ago with a 14V Dewalt. The voltage indicates how long ago that was. If you are doing something like remodeling a bathroom, kitchen, basement or building a deck, I would go with a Dewalt tool.

Cordless tools a something of a treadmill, because battery technology continues to evolve, and when the batteries die for good (they all will die someday), the cost to replace a battery is close to the price of a new tool. Designed obsolescence.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Milwaukee fuel combo. 

I have just about everything milwaukee makes. And 26 batteries from 1.5 amp to 9 amp. Not a single complaint.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

Since switching to milwaukee not going back.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Love my Milwaukee. Did have my ⅜ impact replaced and ½" impact repaired after about 3 years of torturing them. Warranty covered both, no problems, easy process. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Whichever you decide, almost all name brands have reconditioned models at a good price, good warranty.
When we bought the new house 10 years ago, I spent $100 on a reconditioned* Bosch 12V set of 2, case and 2 batteries/charger.* Both 3/8", 1 having the hammer drill feature. The link is to their site, and they're on sale.
Never a problem for any household use it's been put to, metal roofing, general drilling, electric boxes, deck repair, etc..
Not realizing it's potential torque, I almost broke my wrist when a 1" spade bit hung up...
It will drive a 3" deck screw completely through a 4" x 4". Battery indicator is a plus and they do last a long time on a charge.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I just bought the Hart combo from Walmart a couple weeks ago. Their 20v and you can get 2ah batteries for it. They come with 1.5ah in the combo. The impact, drill, saw and flashlight combo with 2 batteries and bag was 178. I don’t need anything crazy for around the house and didn’t want to spend a bunch. I’ve used it to build my duck coop and some other stuff around the house and I love it so far. My brother-in-law is a carpenter and a huge dewalt fan and it isn’t as fast and the battery life isn’ts as great, but it’s plenty good for household projects and the batteries charge in about 30 min. Time will tell about longevity and I initially thought the light felt cheap, but it’s really bright and I’ve been really impressed with the whole set so far. 

I’m not saying it’s better than a more expensive set by any means, but I haven’t found any downfalls yet. The battery life is a lot better than I thought it would be. 

Just a thought for something a little cheaper that no one has mentioned yet.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

I've used Dewalt and Milwaukee the last 8 years at work daily, both great tools. Not saying others aren't, I just haven't used them
Just bought an M18 fuel impact and drill driver combo, charger, hard case and 2 batteries which both were the 5.0 size. Came with a case of impact resistant bits with a 3/8 driver and 7/16-1/2 and 9/16 impact sockets and they thru in any Milwaukee item that was a $100 bucks(bare tool, extra battery etc). I took an 8.0 battery that was on sale for a $100.
$349 out the door for everything including taxes. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Newaygo1 said:


> 2 problems with Dewalt
> 
> 
> 2) is they left many 18V Customers behind when they switched to their 20 V and having to have an Adapter is just more money
> ...


I highly disagree! I converted my 18 volt Dewalts over to 20V lithium and couldn't be happier. The cost buying the kit was not much more than replacing my worn out NiCd 's and now I have 20 volt vs 18 volt. I purchased extra aftermarket adapters from Amazon so I have one on each tool already. Dewalt is the only company that I know of that offered something like this to keep older tools going. I would have had to buy a whole new set of tools if Dewalt didn't off the kit.


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> Love my Milwaukee cordless power tools. I have been buying their M18 powered yard tools also. Damn good quality. Price is cringe worthy sometime. I usually wait until I find what I want on sale.


I have been slowly going the same route over the past few years and couldn't be happier. The blower, string trimmer, edger, and pole saw, hedge trimmers all get used all of the time, have tons of power, and best off all..... no dealing with mixed gas or carb cleaning. The only way I could be happier is if they were a little less pricey, but I feel like you get what you pay for when going with a name brand.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

I have a dewalt 20v cordless drill at work and it smoke every time I drill into steel. The impact is ok.

I have a 20y.o. rigid at home and just got free battery replacement twice and still no problems.


----------

